# As the Smoke Clears



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

I know you guys love to tear apart my stuff, so here's another one.

It's a short piece that's, once again, written with a little dramatic underpinnings in it.






It actually has some underpinnings from another song that I wrote earlier in the year. I just reused and modified some parts to make this one.


----------

